# Cote d'Azur Campsites



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We are looking to drive down to the Cote d'Azur (Nice) region of France the week after next.

Could anyone recommend any campsites on or connected to the beach which also have swimming pools. I have looked on the campsite database and made a note of a few.

I am not sure yet if we will stop over once or twice on the journey down from Calais. Not 100% sure of the route we intend to take yet, but it will probably be the most direct one. Any good / safe aires on route?

I know it will be busy, but we have children so need to go in school holidays.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Frank. You have a PM

Johnny F


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Frank

loads of sites, but in school hols (presumably) it would be busy & best to book. Try the Michelin guide. Camping cheques would be out, as it's high season. As for an aire, try this one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1138

South of Lyon where the autoroutes split east / west. Nice quiet spot & good wine, also FREE.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We stayed on the Cote D azur for a couple of months last summer and had a look at campsites. There are not many, if at all any, on the coast in Nice ( I stand to be corrected ) . In fact there were not many campsites near be aches anywhere. There were a few sites at Cagnes sur Mer near a stoney beach. None in Cannes. There are quite a few in Port Grimaud near St Tropez on the beach but a good way from Nice. There were a couple of pretty grotty sites in Antibes not too far from the beach.

We stayed at www.les-cigales.com in Le Muy which is an hour from Nice an absolutely magical site but 40 mins to beach. Really need other transport

Not much help. I hate putting negative replies bit just this once..........


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We have stayed at quite few campsites on the Med coast. However some could be difficult for motorhomes because of their sandy base so would suggest care when selecting a pitch. I have several reports on my website if anyone would like a look. www.caravantravels.co.uk

David


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank. As Billym says there are not many on the beach in that area. Between St Maxime and Port Grimaud there are 3 on the beach but because of that they don't have pools. There is Des Dunes. La Camping de la Plage and Les Prairie De La Mer. Not sure if they are the exact names but I think they are near enough to trace them.
For swimming pools you have to go a bit inland. we have spent a lot of time over the years at L'etoile D'Argens, a lovely campsite with a great pool complex but expensive. There are others in that area, if you need further info PM me. also plenty of pics.
Cheers Sid


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

etoile d'argens

Frank - we are also heading off down that way, leaving Uk a week tomorrow, evening boat to Calais. Intend to stay somewhere near Reims - car park or something - have not booked, then pick up my son in Grenoble early Saturday evening before an overnight in the large open car park in the centre of Romans near Valence.

Then head to Etoile D'Argens on Sunday morning the 22nd.

Have not been there before but have heard a lot of good reports. Will stay put for the 2 weeks.

If you have an early boat to Calais you can probably get down South with just 1 overnighter. Last year we overnighted on way back in Beaune - as you enter town from the Autoroute to the East there is a sign for a car park and motorhome parking - the car park is on your right , 5 mins walk from town. Very convenient and a great place to see and eat. There is space for about 6 vans, but even if these are taken there are hundreds of other spaces for cars, which were nearly all empty early evening. There is WC emptying facilities and hook up. Beaune would be about half way Calais - Cannes.

Maybe we will meet up if you stay at Etoile!

Kevin


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin. I am sure you will have a great time there. There is a 12 seater boat that takes you down the river to the beach but be advised that the nearest part of the beach to where you are dropped off is naturist, doesn't bother me but does some.
I have attached a pic of a typical pitch and the wife celebrating ith Jacque the owner after successfully siting a van that had to be lifted over some 40 foot trees.
I I can help any further let me know.
Cheers Sid


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi
Just returned from area but we used aires and inland sites.

We were asked to move on from Troyes service area on the autorour by the local Gendarmerie at 1 o clock in the morning due to the high level of thefts from GB registered MH`s. I was a bit miffed at this but after walking around the car park I found there to be no other MH s on site.
The thieves enter the vehicles thro the large roof lights when the occupants go into the services, shops restaurants etc.



regards

Dave P


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thank you ALL for your help & advice. Some great sites to try out :wink: .

Sid / Kevin, quite like the etoile d'argens site. This would be ideal as we could use our (little) boat there.

Kevin, have you booked this site? We seem to think that this is the first one we will try. Looking also at getting there on sunday 22nd. Will probably stop for 5/6 nights, so look out for us.

Again, cheers all.

Kevin, just a thought. There is a free aire in the centre of Reims on the huge car park in the middle. You can park for free overnight but need to be off by 9.30am i think. We stayed there last summer with about 40 others. Be careful near the barriers with the mh back end :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*campsites*

try

Riviera Villages
Domain de Naiades
Les Cigales Cannes (mandeliu)

>>>Rivera Villages<<<
>>>Naiades<<<
>>>Les Cigales<<<

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank. Another site we stay on is....http://www.provence-campings.com/adherents/esterel/PontArgens/ukindex.htm it is on the same river, you can walk down to the beach in 20/30 mins. I don't think its as good as L'Etoile but a bit cheaper
Cheers Sid


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I sent you a copy of the Aires we stayed at recently in France that you requested. however seeing your post here it seems you wanted camp sites?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

We stayed at Camp Conca d'Oro at St. Maxime about 9 weeks ago. The beach is the other side of the road. In this neck of the woods, space is at an absolute premium so I don't think you're going to find many swimming pools. It's ok there and there is some shade. Facilities are also ok and there is free internet access. Notice that I am saying ok but not outstanding. I guess that down there they don't have to fight for customers but the water is lovely and the people friendly. Suggest booking at this time of year.

Ian


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I have loaded the sat nav (taken me hrs) with the sites that you have all given / suggested. On our return, i will report back.

Many Thanks 

Rita, i am also looking at aires as a back up but have not received your email :? Sorry.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

I have just sent you an email again with the Aires in France we used on our last trip as an attachment so hope you get it this time. I clicked on your email link in my PM.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Frank - yes we are booked into Etoile D'Argens. Hope to be there around lunchtime on Sun 22nd - we will be in a HX55 reg Autotrail with 4 bikes on the back, 2 well behaved adults, 2 not so well behaved English boys and one definitely not well behaved French boy (my son!). I will look out for you. I know the site also has moorings for boats (if yours if big enough to need one!).

Trying as I write this to amend my caravan club ferry booking through their agents but have been on hold for 30 mins. Hope to get an earlier ferry Fri lunchtime so we can get well past Reims.

I have heard of an aire in Reims - not sure if it the same one you mention - known to be hard to find and surrounded by flats???

Kevin


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

What size pitch have you booked? We will look into booking (gosh, first time ever).

Burstner 747 GN04

Don't need a mooring, its only a 4 seater rib with a small outboard.

The aire at Reims is in the main centre (no flats, and only a 2 min walk to shops & restaurants). There is a huge car park with trees around. The main one- way system goes around it. There must be spaces for about 35 mh's & thats on a very small section of the car park.

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...1NDJtZjcxMGNORGt1TWpreU16Zz1jTkM0eE1qTTBPQT09

Boulevard Foch, near to Place de la Republique.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin. I think we stayed on the one you are talking about, it is behind a theatre and student accomodation, there is a canal and motorway alongside and on the other a small park with a lot of dodgy characters hiding in the bushes at night. We felt very unsafe. It was in the France Aires de Sevice book but difficult to find. The large carpark sounds a much better stopover.
Cheers Sid


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Sid, yes that is the one I was thinking about - interesting to know that there is now another in the large car park - may head there.

Frank - I have booked a 130m pitch - should give us plenty of space!

Kevin


----------

